# What a night for anything but coons!



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Saw a possum, armidillo, a beaver on the road..he was alive and just hanging out, tons of deer but not one coon track. Had a pile of dog food dumped out Friday and it hasnt been touched. Not a track. Been getting reports of them moving during the day across roads and such. Hope yall are having better luck. I know Bell wont chase an armidillo now atleast.


Maybe I should of been hunting a red dog...meat was stirring just not the right kind..

Night folks...


----------



## Blue Iron (May 18, 2010)

We've been treeing a few Chris, haven't been hunting much.

They haven't been strirring good don't seem like, I went Sunday night and Brummy went 1.2 miles and never pulled a bark.


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 18, 2010)

EASY now on the red dogs!  Leave it to the newest member of the BDM to take a cheap shot on a red dog.  The last coon you probably saw had a Redbone under it right?  Did I hear that story correct???  Lol.  I sure haven't had any problems looking at coons lately though so what would I know...  Lol. Jk.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Well didnt want to hear any walcur folks crying...and its awful quiet in here. 

Dont worry I see the red light ALOT....told my friend if they could of been out we might would of seen a coon. My female is a close hunter by herself...that dont help.

Last coon I saw was over a red dog...BDM must be falling down on their jobs...


Just a little  and  to get the week started off. Its boring in here now days.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

And plus I think one of the walcur folks done got em a blue dog? Cant pick on him too bad


----------



## Blue Iron (May 18, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> And plus I think one of the walcur folks done got em a blue dog? Cant pick on him too bad


 

I keep hearing that too.....Some folks see the light eventually...

Ryan you coming to the Roberta RQE this weekend?


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 18, 2010)

Yea I'll be making the trip.  Nothing else going on really and only about 3 hour trip.  Maybe I won't draw out a hour northwest!  lol


----------



## hunter johnson (May 18, 2010)

weve been treein em up here in north ga


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I am sure they treein down here too just not me! Did not see one track while I was out.


----------



## Old Blue21 (May 18, 2010)

10 30 is when they've been moving up here treed one the other night at that time dogs jumped him at the creek... and then two on the road alive at 10 30 the next night


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

Got two reports of them moving here at noon and 3 pm. Was out from dark til 12 and not one good track..just gonna rest up for a few days.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> And plus I think one of the walcur folks done got em a blue dog? Cant pick on him too bad


I bet you cant prove that


----------



## Blue Iron (May 18, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> Yea I'll be making the trip. Nothing else going on really and only about 3 hour trip. Maybe I won't draw out a hour northwest! lol


 
Doubt it, most folks should be guiding pretty close. I'm fighting an ear infection with this Blue dog, taking him back to the vet for the 4th time tomorrow. If he's acting like his ears aren't bothering him I'll be there.


----------



## Blue Iron (May 18, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I bet you cant prove that


 
I got some errr...umm....puppy papers here....


----------



## GA DAWG (May 18, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I got some errr...umm....puppy papers here....


I was not talking to you


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 18, 2010)

Its Murphy's Law for me to drive at LEAST an hour from the clubhouse on a hunt.  Gotta get me and ole red on the same page.  As far as when they're moving down here... Seems like I've hit decent tracks around 10 so about normal.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 18, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I bet you cant prove that



Hes feelin the heat..



Hit a track the other night about 10 on Sunday. She treed it and that is probably the only time I was glad she would come off the tree. You would of had to bulldoze a trail into her. Thats my luck though...

Im thinkin bout donating to the hunt Sat. We'll see.


----------



## poolecw (May 18, 2010)

Lots of natural food sources out there for them now.  Also,  the kittens may not be down yet... only running boars.


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 19, 2010)

I haven't treed any kitten coons yet either.  Seems like we usually already have them by now.  Heck I might bring a show dog just for the fun of it and to support the club.


----------



## redawgman (May 19, 2010)

*BDM  stick to the walcur boys*

Ok taco you better stick with pickin on the walcur boys

I think I remember seeing a blue dog man leading a reddawg out of the woods recently....hmm was I dreaming?????   

Thats alright Chris bring it on the 2 boys Ryan and I are packin can take the heat.....at least we"ll never go hungry


----------



## Blue Iron (May 19, 2010)

redawgman said:


> Ok taco you better stick with pickin on the walcur boys
> 
> I think I remember seeing a blue dog man leading a reddawg out of the woods recently....hmm was I dreaming?????
> 
> Thats alright Chris bring it on the 2 boys Ryan and I are packin can take the heat.....at least we"ll never go hungry


 
Say it ain't so Sam! Ya'll ain't done corrupted a Blue dog fella have you?


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 19, 2010)

redawgman said:


> Ok taco you better stick with pickin on the walcur boys
> 
> I think I remember seeing a blue dog man leading a reddawg out of the woods recently....hmm was I dreaming?????
> 
> Thats alright Chris bring it on the 2 boys Ryan and I are packin can take the heat.....at least we"ll never go hungry



Was wondering when you were gonna come join in....long as it aint white, brown and black.....I dont mind helping out. Them ol red dogs are growin on me but not that much yet...did I just say that..whats this world coming to..GADAWG goin Blue and now I am leading red dogs around in the woods...

Well see..supposed to rain Friday and Sat.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 19, 2010)

poolecw said:


> Lots of natural food sources out there for them now.  Also,  the kittens may not be down yet... only running boars.



Pretty sure kittens are out down here..have seen one(under that red dog..lol) and seen some tracks. Also where I hunt the only hardwoods are along creeks..the rest are pines so its kinda strange not to see anything. They are usually in that one area really heavily. 

Im just making excuses for not treeing anything..


----------



## Country_boy1990 (May 19, 2010)

took my red dogs out last night around ten a treed 3 different coons  was back home by 1230   gotta love a red dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (May 19, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Was wondering when you were gonna come join in....long as it aint white, brown and black.....I dont mind helping out. Them ol red dogs are growin on me but not that much yet...did I just say that..whats this world coming to..GADAWG goin Blue and now I am leading red dogs around in the woods...
> 
> Well see..supposed to rain Friday and Sat.



we hunt them tri colors and ive never been and not struck atleast a rough track! maybe that blue nose aint what you thought it was.


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 19, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> we hunt them tri colors and ive never been and not struck atleast a rough track! maybe that blue nose aint what you thought it was.



Most of the time about 10 minutes and they have the deer jumped and running good!  LOL  how ya been ole buddy???  Glad you could come back and join us.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 19, 2010)

Man I got everybody stirring in here..she struck a rough track but never finished it.


----------



## thomas gose (May 19, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> Most of the time about 10 minutes and they have the deer jumped and running good!  LOL  how ya been ole buddy???  Glad you could come back and join us.



this forum has been so dead here lately im scared to talk. heck we cant even swap and sell no more!! i will see yall in Roberta Sat night though!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> GADAWG goin Blue and now I am leading red dogs around in the woods...


CUPCAKE aint blue


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (May 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> CUPCAKE aint blue



I'm checkin snoops asap on that


----------



## Blue Iron (May 19, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> CUPCAKE aint blue


 
That what you named her Michael? I mailed the papers this morning.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 19, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> That what you named her Michael? I mailed the papers this morning.



PROOF...


----------



## thomas gose (May 19, 2010)

well proof is still in the pudding! i cant say more! Gadawg still knows the results in the big hunts and he is just looking for a flavor change! his pup WONT change the end result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 19, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> well proof is still in the pudding! i cant say more! Gadawg still knows the results in the big hunts and he is just looking for a flavor change! his pup WONT change the end result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Nope, but at least now he ain't following the masses anyore.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 19, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Nope, but at least now he ain't following the masses anyore.


Want ever be anything but tri colored hounds for me..You might not have known it but she is tri colored..Has some black on her feet..Cupcake atleast has a good home Never no what these walkers will teach her..I probably have the first blue world champion and it still aint blue Thanks again buddy!


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 20, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> well proof is still in the pudding! i cant say more! Gadawg still knows the results in the big hunts and he is just looking for a flavor change! his pup WONT change the end result!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



For once I couldn't agree more!  Doesn't matter if its a walker or a Blue, you still won't tree too many.


----------



## thomas gose (May 20, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> For once I couldn't agree more!  Doesn't matter if its a walker or a Blue, you still won't tree too many.



all it takes to win is a red dog in a cast starting a fight and make it smooth sailing for the leftovers.


----------



## sethmorton (May 22, 2010)

*coons*

i really aint had no problems up here with coons but no kittens yet most of the time i see one or two night but the leaves are just making it harder and harder lol i just cant wait for winter


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 22, 2010)

WOO HOO!!!   Today's the day!  Hoping for a good cast with good dogs!  Maybe you North GA boys don't put it on me too bad.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 22, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> WOO HOO!!! Today's the day! Hoping for a good cast with good dogs! Maybe you North GA boys don't put it on me too bad. Looking forward to it!


 
You gonna hunt Ghost Ryan?


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 22, 2010)

Yea gonna try my luck with him.  We've had a good week of test and tune so we'll see.


----------



## all ticked up (May 22, 2010)

ryan_beasley said:


> Yea gonna try my luck with him.  We've had a good week of test and tune so we'll see.



ryan did yall get that packet i sent??


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (May 26, 2010)

*Wow !*

MAN ID HAVE TO SAY IF U SAW ALL THAT IN ONE NIGHT HUNTING A BLUE DOG YOU HAD A VERY GOOD NIGHT !!!!!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 27, 2010)

NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> MAN ID HAVE TO SAY IF U SAW ALL THAT IN ONE NIGHT HUNTING A BLUE DOG YOU HAD A VERY GOOD NIGHT !!!!!!!!



I did cause I know my dog want run deer, possum, armidillos, or beavers!


----------



## GA DAWG (May 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I did cause I know my dog want run deer, possum, armidillos, or beavers!


What about bears? Will it run them..I know a blue colored dog cant push one hard enough to tree it but they might run one


----------



## redawgman (May 27, 2010)

******NEWSFLASH******


GaDawg,

The rumor mill has it that Taco has been seen with a little female on the end of his leash with a WHOLE BUNCH OF WHITE on her. Might just be a real funny lookin bluetick surely a member of the BDM wasn't sporting a walcur dog


Ok boys have at it


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 27, 2010)

SAY IT AINT SO?!?!?!  Man I didn't see that one coming at all.  I can't blame him though, I'd have to try something else too if all I had was Booticks.  LOL


----------



## BuckCommander (May 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco busted......????


----------



## GA DAWG (May 27, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!! The mafia was infiltrated by a walker man all this time..GOOD JOB TACO Thats the way to get rid of things..Got get em from the inside..


----------



## Blue Iron (May 27, 2010)

Well what do you have to say for yourself Taco?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 27, 2010)

I'd trade a good bluetick for a good walker Army Taco...Wanna trade


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 27, 2010)

Man what a can of worms..I aint changin.. just huntin it for a lil while. Tried to find a blue dog but couldnt find one someone need hunted....so it was this was a last resort. Dont worry she aint proved nothing other than she can tree a tree so far. Thats a walker for ya.


----------



## thomas gose (May 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Man what a can of worms..I aint changin.. just huntin it for a lil while. Tried to find a blue dog but couldnt find one someone need hunted....so it was this was a last resort. Dont worry she aint proved nothing other than she can tree a tree so far. Thats a walker for ya.



from what youve been sayin thats more than the bluetick you hunt has been doing!!


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (May 27, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> I did cause I know my dog want run deer, possum, armidillos, or beavers!



 dont worry taco i hear them blue dogs will break loose an get started time they get 7 or so an u will get to enjoy them ! until then give me a shout an ill show u what a walcur as you boooooooo boyz call em can do ! good hunting nga.


----------



## redawgman (May 27, 2010)

This is startin to get good!

Next time Taco you might wanna think about talkin about these old redawgs. See what u done got started.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 28, 2010)

Yeah its gettin good but it aint no thang. Aint gonna bother me one bit. 

BRING IT ON!


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 28, 2010)

redawgman said:


> This is startin to get good!
> 
> Next time Taco you might wanna think about talkin about these old redawgs. See what u done got started.




ARE WE KEEPING THE POSSUMS TONIGHT AS WELL AS COONS? WELL COME OUT WITH TWICE THE MEAT IF WE DO...


----------



## redawgman (May 28, 2010)

*Meat baby Meat*

Yeah we ain't throwin nothin back the preacher got to have sunday dinner

*long as it aint white, brown and black.....I dont mind helping out. Them ol red dogs are growin on me *

now that was a direct quote Taco boy.....I want Clyde to call an emergency meeting of the BDM I think GaDawg was right you have a spy in your midst.  He goes by the name      "00Taco"      I ain't a member but I think you boys should pull his sticker off his jeep and run him out of town as fast as your Bluedawgs can....(it's a holiday weekend so you got 3days, if you hurry you should have enough time)

Ok  go


----------



## ryan_beasley (May 28, 2010)

They're not supposed to tree possums?????   Well I guess that explains why nobody likes my dogs! lol  Ya'll should be alright on possums tonight Chris, I got Storm and Ghost at my house.    The way it sounds, ya'll might starve if you have to eat what the walker and blue dog trees!


----------



## Blue Iron (May 28, 2010)

Sam, leave me out of that BDM talk, thats there deal!

But if I was a member of the BDM I'd be thinking about excomunicating him, red dogs was bad enough and NOW he's got a walker?!!?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 28, 2010)

Ya'll remain calm..The mafia will all be hunting a different breed before its all said and done


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 28, 2010)

She treed me two coons last night...thats about all I care about right now..dont worry shes not staying here forever...just visiting for a little while..guess I will get to pullin that sticker off...or go get me a can of blue spray paint.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 28, 2010)

Shes a tree dog too.....


----------

